# Crew tackles car transporter fire



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-32993703


The Courage is at present off Shanklin on the Isle of Wight where I live. She can be seen on AIS.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Courage is now underway to Southampton. ETA 2100.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Update*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-33005307


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thankfully no Crew Member was injured, it looks like with the exit of Forces from Germany that a lot of American and British equipment is being shipped to England or possibly en route back to the U.S. Fortunately the ex U.S. Army stock we took to Israel from Germany was as new with each vehicle having a large wooden crate with their additional equipment inside the vehicle.


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

Existing vehicle battery and/or vehicle electrical system fire are probably the culprit... Praise God that no one was injured...


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

I know it would be a lot of hassle but disconnecting battery leads would seem to be prudent. I presume the insurance co. has done a risk assessment?


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Some rather nasty looking scorch marks on the outer hull paintwork.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-32993703


----------

